# كتاب Titanium Engineering Materials and Processes



## احمد عقل (29 مايو 2014)

When the authors were asked to prepare a Second Edition of the book Titanium
the first question was timing. It was agreed that the new edition should be ready
for the 11th World Conference of Titanium (Ti-2007) in Kyoto. This is four years
after the First Edition was presented at the Ti-2003 conference in Hamburg. Further,the authors decided to keep the structure and content of the First Edition completely unchanged with the exception of correcting a few obvious mistakes. The Preface to the First Edition decribes the motivation and intent of the book. These also remain unchanged for the Second Edition. All of the new subjects a recovered in the Second Edition as short sections which are placed at the end of the appropriate chapters. These new sections bear the title “Recent Developments since the First Edition”.In this way, it should be easy for both readers of the First Edition and for new readers to find those subjects which emerged during the last fouryears. 

لينك التحميل


Titanium Engineering Materials and Processes


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## Amir Fouad (10 أبريل 2016)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------

